
I Am the Edison Phonograph [audio] (1906) - smollett
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/i-am-the-edison-phonograph-1906/
======
todd8
I was watching G4TV back in 2002 when this happened:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnsizkVjGm8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnsizkVjGm8)
A museum curator (I believe) is a guest on the TV program and showing a rare
one of a kind wax cylinder Edison phonograph recording when tragedy happens...

~~~
plasticbugs
This was a prank played on both the host and on the show's director. Neither
were aware that this wax cylinder was very common and worth less than $10. I
worked on TechTV's The Screen Savers and G4's Attack of the Show.

~~~
todd8
Thanks, I watched those shows often, back to the TechTV days. I always felt so
bad for the guy, he seemed genuinely taken aback.

